# Identifying Driftwood



## ipoduke (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a couple of driftwoods. After I started sanding it down, I noticed a reddish color appearing. I'm attaching a picture. Does anyone know what type of wood this is?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Ipoduke. We encourage members to fill out their profiles because it gives the rest of us information we need to give intelligent and appropriate answers when you need a question answered. For example, if I knew that you lived in Oregon, Washington, Idaho, British Columbia or possibly Alaska I would hazard a guess that the red indicates western Red Cedar. If you are from northern California I would say Redwood. If you are from somewhere other than those then I can't be sure. By the way, it would be nice to be able to call you by your name or a nickname.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

